# 2017 Rogue brake pedal squeak



## RBull (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi I recently purchased a low km 2017 SL Platinum Rogue. It has a very annoying squeak from the brake pedal every time it is depressed. It sounds like a rubber squeak coming from the piston boot area below the driver brake foot pedal. Even my wife comments and bothered by it so I know its bad. LOL

I have used 3M dry silicone inside and around the boot area but does not seem to make any difference. So far I can't isolate exactly where the sound is coming from. 

Anyone have the same issue with a fix for it or have any other useful suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Chances are it's the pedal pivot making the noise and not anything inside the boot. Try some WD40 or PB Blaster on the pivot pin.


----------



## RBull (Jun 20, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Chances are it's the pedal pivot making the noise and not anything inside the boot. Try some WD40 or PB Blaster on the pivot pin.


Thanks for the help VStar650CL. I will do that later today when my wife returns home, and will report back. 
Its funny because it really sounds like a rubber squeak. I looked at and did notice grease around the pivot pin area.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There aren't any bulletins for it. The only common rubber squeak on gen2 Rogues is from the steering wheel, the rubber boot where the steering shaft comes through the firewall dislodges and causes a mouse squeak when the wheel is turned. You should have an assistant press the pedal and see if it's also audible in the engine box, if so then it may be a brake line or something else moving slightly against the firewall.


----------



## RBull (Jun 20, 2021)

Well lubricating isn't the solution.

I am still fairly sure the issue is in the rubber bushing brake pedal piston assembly or perhaps even inside the brake booster. From the engine bay I can still hear the noise quite noticeably but just has a different pitch to it. I can also feel a change/movement in the brake booster when brake pedal is depressed. Perhaps normal? 

I'm thinking this is an expensive trip to dealer fix, assuming they can even diagnose properly.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

RBull said:


> I am still fairly sure the issue is in the rubber bushing brake pedal piston assembly or perhaps even inside the brake booster. From the engine bay I can still hear the noise quite noticeably but just has a different pitch to it. I can also feel a change/movement in the brake booster when brake pedal is depressed. Perhaps normal?


There isn't much inside the shaft boot to squeak, just the actuator shaft. It definitely isn't normal to feel a change in booster effort accompanying it, so I'd say a booster problem is likely. You can probably verify it with a stethoscope on the booster housing, the master cylinder, and the brake pedal mount. Wherever you hear it loudest will be the culprit.


----------



## RBull (Jun 20, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> There isn't much inside the shaft boot to squeak, just the actuator shaft. It definitely isn't normal to feel a change in booster effort accompanying it, so I'd say a booster problem is likely. You can probably verify it with a stethoscope on the booster housing, the master cylinder, and the brake pedal mount. Wherever you hear it loudest will be the culprit.


Thanks. I wasn't clear on the change/movement in the booster. I was referring to touching it when assistant pushed the pedal, no a change in effort felt when the pedal is pushed. 

I don't have a stethoscope to check but maybe I pick up a cheap one next time I'm in the city. It could identify the issue but pretty sure its not going to be a fix I tackle anyhow.


----------

